# Jumeirah Lake Towers and pets



## nichols (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,
Does anyone know if dogs are allowed in MAG 214 Tower in JLT?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I think yes, but to be safe ask at security at the building.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Just to add to wandabug's advice, regardless as to whether a development allows pets, you will need to get the permission of your landlord as well, as some do not allow pets. As an example, I live in an Emaar development and Emaar allows pets, however, my landlord does not and that overules Emaar's rule.


----------

